# Fastest/Best Routes, Chico to Los Angeles?



## Taming the Tiger (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey folks. Well, I’m coming close to the end of my first ever hitching trip. It’s been a hell of a ride; I went up the west coast from Palm Springs through Santa Barbara, SLO, Big Sur, the Bay, Arcata, Coos Bay on the 1 and 101, then up to Portland, back down to Eugene, Roseburg, Dunsmuir, and Chico CA on the I-5 to see some old friends. All thanks to you guys! Seriously, while I don’t see myself living the hitching life permanently, this has been a hell of an experience that put a lot of things in perspective and I couldn’t have done it without ya’ll and your advice and posts.

So if you would entertain some route advice: I’m now attempting to go straight down to my hometown of LA as fast as possible. A friend can drive me back to Palm Desert straight from there. So the question is, what’s the best/fastest route from Chico, California? Should I get back to the 5 and go straight down from there? Or should I cut to the Bay, take transport as far south as I can, then hitch the 101? My main concern with the 5 is that I do NOT want to get stuck in Sacramento, particularly the south end, and God forbid Stockton! I’ve read some stuff on this site about how to get north if you get stuck in Sacramento but not a lot about going south. 

My other question should be regarding signs. If I’m cutting to the Bay I think I could just make a sign for The Bay but if I go south on the I-5 or when I hitch to LA from the south of the Bay, should I make a sign for LA? Or would that distance turn off too many people? Particularly if I start from the 5 near Chico. If so, what should I fly instead?

Anything else you want to say, feel free. Ya’ll are the best.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 28, 2019)

Fly a sign that says "south" Take the 99 to SAC. Take tranist to the Bay Area and then as far down the 101 as you can. When you hit the 101 fly an "LA" sign. You should get there relatively quickly. Hitching the I-5 in that area of CA is not very lucrative, in my personal experience. Unless you find a travel center and fly an "LA" sign at one of the exits.


----------



## Taming the Tiger (Apr 28, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Fly a sign that says "south" Take the 99 to SAC. Take tranist to the Bay Area and then as far down the 101 as you can. When you hit the 101 fly an "LA" sign. You should get there relatively quickly. Hitching the I-5 in that area of CA is not very lucrative, in my personal experience. Unless you find a travel center and fly an "LA" sign at one of the exits.




Thanks dude!


----------



## Taming the Tiger (Apr 29, 2019)

There doesn’t seem to be much transit to the Bay from SAC, so I think I’ll just hitch the 80 to the Bay, then transit down from there.


----------



## Mongo (Apr 29, 2019)

If you're still around tomorrow I can give you a ride down towards Richmond.


----------



## Taming the Tiger (Apr 29, 2019)

Mongo said:


> If you're still around tomorrow I can give you a ride down towards Richmond.



Cheers dude! I’ll keep you posted. I’m just outside a gas station on the on ramp to the 80 towards San Fran and man, nobody’s biting lol. If it gets to 6 and still no one stops I may bite it and spend a few bucks on a Capitol Corridor or Greyhound.


----------



## Taming the Tiger (Apr 29, 2019)

I was happily able to avoid Amtrak all the way up until now. Fucking NOBODY on that 80 onramp even considered me: worst hitching spot on my trip by far. So I’m getting the train to Richmond then taking transit as far south on the 101 as I can.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 30, 2019)

No, it's pretty much impossible to hitch out of SAC. There is definitely transit, most likely Scamtrac.


----------



## hornedplant (May 20, 2019)

Just a heads up that there's a bus that goes along between Sacramento and the Bay thats cheaper than amtrak if you can't find other rides
https://fasttransit.org/schedules-maps/solanoexpress-intercity-routes/route-b/https://fasttransit.org/schedules-maps/solanoexpress-intercity-routes/
full fare is $5


----------



## Koala (May 20, 2019)

Yea that part of Cali is challenging!

My first hitching trip I did Seattle to The Bay on the 5 and heard over and over again to avoid Sac, so we got dropped at the junction for the 505 to bypass Sac... waited a while...no bites...ended up walking the highway for a long time before getting picked up by Highway Patrol and getting driven to Winters. It was easier from there, but the on ramps and wait spots were hell.


----------

